# Tell me about Dubai...



## Bonnie_Liesel (May 20, 2012)

My family and I are trying to figure out where we'd like to move to from the UK. I wondered whether Dubai would be right for us.

I grew up in Saudi so understand how the crazy heat is over there. We'd acclimatize I'm sure?!

We are in our mid thirties and our son is three at the moment. We'd be looking to move next summer as my husband is a secondary school teacher and jobs start in September.

How is Dubai for families? 

What is there to do?

Our son would be school age by then but we are home educating so that is less of an issue and I presume there's lots to do in Dubai in the way of experiences and learning through life. The culture, the language, the people, the religion etc...oh and the sea.

We are looking to move somewhere where there's an outside lifestyle as here in the UK, particularly the Pennines in Yorkshire where we live, it is cold and dark and rainy and just plain horrid. I can't stand the misery any longer and I don't find English people to be very friendly in general either! Yes I am English but I'm a bit different having grown up elsewhere and I like to socialise. People here are so insular. I was an athlete as a child and would like to get that back as well as have that for my son and any other children that come along. Is that a big thing in Dubai? 

So what do you think?

What are the drawbacks apart from 45 degree heat...

Also I'm not sure about teaching salaries in Dubai but we were hoping to save some money as we haven't managed to here so far due to debts that are nearly paid off etc.

Please help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you'll find it useful to read the sticky threads as well as many others as this will answer many of your questions.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Bonnie_Liesel said:


> We are looking to move somewhere where there's an outside lifestyle as here in the UK, particularly the Pennines in Yorkshire where we live, it is cold and dark and rainy and just plain horrid. I can't stand the misery any longer and I don't find English people to be very friendly in general either! Yes I am English but I'm a bit different having grown up elsewhere and I like to socialise. People here are so insular. I was an athlete as a child and would like to get that back as well as have that for my son and any other children that come along. Is that a big thing in Dubai?
> 
> So what do you think?
> 
> ...


Hello Bonnie_Liesel,

The lifestyle in Dubai is certainly very nice but an 'outside lifestyle' is somewhat hindered as you will know from growing up in Saudi.

45 degree heat is only what is mainly registered, I can assure you in a couple of weeks it will be at that and most certainly will exceed it as we come into August the hottest month.

Being of an athletic nature you will be hindered in Dubai if you want to train outside purely by the weather factor, Mar-Sep is normally a bit hot but there are excellent gyms at affordable prices which on a teaching salary in a respectable school should see you ok


----------

